# My latest dust collection project



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

With all the talk about dust collection I thought I would share my latest project for my dust collector. I current use a cyclone that I built from the Bill Pentz website. You can see a picture of it in my photos. It is in the garage next to my workshop so I don’t have line of site with it. It works really well until the day (or in reality “days”) I forgot to check the bin. It was so full that when I pulled the bin out from under it I got a really big surprise and a really big mess. :thumbdown: I decided that I needed a “dust collection for dummies” monitor. I got the idea from the clearvue cyclone forum. I modified to more of my idea of how it should work. The basic idea is to use a photo eye and a light source. When the dust impedes the light the photo eye turns on a light. The clearvue method puts the photo eye in the cyclone itself. I didn’t like that idea because by the time the wood chips got that high I would have another mess. I decided to push mine down so when the warning light come on I still have some time before I have a mess. The other thing that I change on was some of the basic wiring. I have mine wired in with the line on the DC. So it only is activated when I turn on the DC. I used a LED lamp in one tube for long life and zero heat and I found a photo eye replacement for a post light. It has a benefit of a quick release connector. I am using that for a cord that will disconnect the lid from the wiring harness. I have most of the lid done. I still need to make the hole for the cyclone to connect to and do the final wiring from the dust collector the lid. I will update with more pictures when I get to that point. I save the last load of chips to test out to see if it really works. 

Bob


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Now that's neat! Took me a while to figure out what it was (didn't pay attention while i was reading). Be sure to let us know how it works.:thumbsup:


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

This is very cool! I'm confused about something. The last pic shows two pipes sticking out above the barrel. How does this work? The dust goes inside the barrel...how's the eye work if it's like 12" outside the barrel? :blink: What am I missing, besides a clue? LOL!

This is very interesting to me. I love DIY gadgets. :yes: Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

mikeintexas said:


> This is very cool! I'm confused about something. The last pic shows two pipes sticking out above the barrel. How does this work? The dust goes inside the barrel...how's the eye work if it's like 12" outside the barrel? :blink: What am I missing, besides a clue? LOL!
> 
> This is very interesting to me. I love DIY gadgets. :yes: Thank you for sharing with us.


It will be down in the barrel. I flipped it to get the picture. I still need to cut the hole for the intake where the cyclone will dump in the chips. I trying to come up with a better way of connecting the two together. My current bin lid I just cut a hole and put a HVAC connector with a heck of a lot of foil duck tape. It works but if I'm going to the trouble of making this indicator I thought I would improve on that design also.


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

Okay it's done:thumbsup:

The 1st shot is installed in bin
The 2nd shot is pulled up out of the bin while the DC is running (that's why the left tube is "glowing")
The 3rd shot is after I filled the bin. The DC is on the other side of the doorway.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Hahaha... Looks great, but I REALLY love the 'full' light!

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Hahaha... Looks great, but I REALLY love the 'full' light!
> 
> ~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


That was a $10 bigbox store special. It was an to put on a yard lamp post. It came with numbers that you stick on. It had 6 block style 8 that you cut off parts to make numbers but in my case "FULL"

:thumbsup:


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

:laughing: Love the FULL sign! Great idea.


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

:yes: I did say that I needed a "Dust collection for dummies" monitor

Bob


----------

